# Sitting the extended trot?



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Keep trying to sit it. You can't get back into shape without doing something. =]


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Moo-wahahaha dammit.

You're right of course. I wondered if I wasn't s'posed to sit it lol. *sigh*


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh i just worked on that and i just try and sit it and try to post it if i get tired


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Try to develop enough feel that you can post it. Posting isn't for the rider it's for the sake of the horse. You should be able to feel the rear leg coming forward under your hip and that is your cue to post. If you can't feel it then slow down and concentrate.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

kevinshorses, I don't think it's that she doesn't know how to post. I think it's that in dressage, at some point the tests *require* that you sit the extended trot, and it's extremely difficult to do well. At training and first level, sitting or posting is the option of the rider, at second level, you're required to sit medium trot and at third, extended

The only thing that ever worked for me was to be lunged without stirrups until my hips were loose and I was following the horses motion really well, then pick up my stirrups, then work off the lunge line.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Maura, that's what I was getting at just I wasn't as eloquent. I like the lunged without stirrups, centered riding. Of course, I need someone to do it for me. Sooo.. feel like coming to Indiana? LOL!

Kevins - I appreciate the advice thank you!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Love to! LOL. 

Seriously, failing somebody to lunge you, cross or remove your stirrups, and put a little grab strap at the front of your saddle. Get him working firmly on the outside rein, hold your reins in the outside hand, pull yourself deep into your saddle. Concentrate on following the motion of his back with your seatbones and allowing your hip, knee and ankle to softly open and close with the motion. When you think you've got it, gradually increase the size of his trot. 

A really great test is to pick up *one* stirrup. If you can stay even and square in your saddle while sitting and hold one stirrup, you're sitting correctly. If picking up one stirrup makes you lose the feel, you're bracing in the stirrup and pushing yourself up of the saddle. When you can alternately pick up and drop each stirrup independantly without bracing or losing the feel, you're good to go.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome! I'm going to try that tomorrow night.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Bareback riding helps a lot as well as work without stirrups. Riding bareback will also give you much more feel than riding in any saddle. In fact when I first started riding I could'nt sit the canter until my instructor took away my stirrups  Even after many years I still have a bit of trouble sitting some trots with jumper short stirrups, but I can sit almost anything without them or with long stirrups.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Is your horse in an actual extended trot, or is he just running out and on the forehand? You want to make sure he is uphill, with a soft swinging back and through. Once you have him like this at a normal working trot and can sit that easily, THEN start trying to sit the lengthen. I'd be starting by just asking him to step out for a few strides at a time then come back to working trot again. Gradually increase the strides of lengthened trot until you are comfortable sitting them. 
If you find sitting a working trot easy, then you will just get accustomed to the larger lengthened trot and it will come to you soon enough 

Also, ABS OF STEEL!! The main point of your body holding you in sitting trot is your abdominal muscles and back, so you want to really focus on getting those muscles stronger, along with your core muscles. 
I like to run quite a bit, along with a hell of a lot of sit ups/crunches etc. When you talk, hold your stomach muscles as well. I spend the whole day with my abdominal muscles tensed, so when I breathe, talk, walk etc. they are tightening all the time. 
When you sit trot, try to think of riding you belly button up towards your hands, and another good saying I've heard is "push a baby out"  Even if you havent pushed a real one out before, if you're female you'll get the general idea of it. It will help relax your glutes and work your stomach


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

HAHA yeh I cheated and had c-sections!

He does have a very nice extended trot - however it's above my level and I wasn't ready for it. Something I'm going to have to keep working on.

I absolutely appreciate the replies and advice!!

I used to be a runner, but haven't had time as of late. Maybe I should get back into it.


----------

